
A Child’s Puzzle Has Helped Unlock the Secrets of Magnetism - pseudolus
https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-childs-puzzle-has-helped-unlock-the-secrets-of-magnetism-20190124/
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18991101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18991101)

~~~
melling
Not really. That story never gained traction and has zero comments.

~~~
BTinfinity
Both postings point to the same story, it's by definition a duplicate
submission

~~~
detaro
HN explicitly allows some duplicates for stories that didn't have traction,
and linking to an empty discussion is pointless.

